# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Neoprenpflege

## Rainerz

Um diesen Anzug kommt man ja nicht herum, deshalb sollte man sich damit mal ausgiebig beschftigen:

Wie reinigen und pflegen, damit erlange hlt und hygenisch unbedenklich bleibt?

Ist Neopren oder sind seine Bestandteile gesundheitsschdlich?

Tipp und Frage
Ich wasche meinen Neo fast nach jedem Surfwochenende mit unter der Dusche aus, der Neo wird also im Restduschwasser mit Duschgel/Shampoo ausgesplt und dann nochmal mit Frischwasser abgesplt. Resultat: immer frisch - stinkt nie. Bisher habe ich auch keine Nachteile fr Nhte/Verklebungen oder Neoprenaushrtung durch Shampoo festgestellt. Hat da jemand 'Langzeiterfahrung'?

Rainer

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
kannst du ruhig so mit weitermachen. normalerweise reicht klarwasser. seife ist nicht erforderlich.
gru rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

nach Gebrauch schn trocknen lassen und nicht feucht in die Ecke schmeien. Dann ein bis zwei mal pro Saison ein bischen im Klarwasser baden. Das sollte reichen. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Markus

----------


## Unregistriert

vorallem ist aber wichtig <u>nicht</u> in den Anzug zu pinkeln!!! Zweitens auf jeden fall an mitteln wie PissOff usw. sparen Sargotan wirkt genauso warscheinlich sogar besser und ist billiger.

----------


## Unregistriert

ja, und nachdem ihr alle nicht in den anzug uriniert und ihn mit sagrotan von euren widerwrtigen und krankheitserregenden krperausscheidungen gereinigt habt, knnt ihr ihn in destilliertem wasser mit frischen rosenblten einlegen, fnen und dann vakuumverpackt bis zum nchsten surftag aufbewahren. am besten aber ihr hrt auf zu surfen, denn dann hlt nicht nur der neo lnger, sondern auch das restliche material. als ausgleichssport wrde ich euch wattebuschchen werfen, hkeln oder kochen in strumpfhose empfehlen.

----------


## Unregistriert

...ich habe mich weggeschmissen, als ich das gelesen habe  :Smile: )) weil ich mir hnliches beim lesen der vorangegangenen beitrge gedacht habe. gut formuliert!  :Wink:

----------


## Chrissi

Gibt auch Neopren-Shampoo.......sollte man 1x im Jahr benutzen, am besten nach Ende der Saison, wenn der Neo viel Sonne + Salzwasser abbekommen hat.
Ist nicht sonderlich teuer, gibt es in jedem GUTEN Surfshop.

----------


## Unregistriert

fantastisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

